
Quake on an oscilloscope - fmavituna
http://www.lofibucket.com/articles/oscilloscope_quake.html?source=twitter
======
dalke
There have been several postings about this already:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=oscilloscope+#!/story/past_week/0/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=oscilloscope+#!/story/past_week/0/oscilloscope)
.

